# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  "Black Hole" Mückenkiller

## isaanfan

Hallo!
Habe eine Frage - vornehmlich wohl an die Expats hier. Hat jemand in Thailand einen von den sogenannten "Black Hole"-Mückenkillern in Betrieb? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Da so ein Ding ja nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis zu haben ist, würde mich vor einer eventuellen Anschaffung schon interessieren, inwieweit sich diese Investion lohnen würde.
Danke.

----------


## schiene

"Black Hole"- Mückenkiller  :: 
Ich hab davon noch nie etwas gehört.
Ich kenne Geräte welche einen Ton/Frequenz absondern welcher Mücken vertreibt.
UV Lichter welche Mücken anlocken und verbrennen aber ein schwarzes Loch welches Mücken
tötet ?
Kannst du das mal näher beschreiben?

----------


## isaanfan

Gibt hier verschiedene Geräte. nennen sich tatsächlich Black Hole. Arbeiten elektrisch und kosten so zwischen 1000 und 2500 Baht. Habe aber noch keins in Betrieb gesehen. Wenn es passt, mache ich mal ein Foto.

----------


## TeigerWutz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yERSTYjFdi8

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in Udon gibbet die Mosquitofallen mit dem UV Lichtstab in der Mitte in jeder kleinen Chinesenelektroclitsche
die Mücken fiegen auf das Licht und müssen an den Elektrostäben welche drum herum platziert sind vorbei bzw. durch
dabei knallte es wenn sie den Elektrischen Schlag bekommen, 
wenn man nicht zu faul ist kann man an mitzählen und so heraus finden wieviele " Junks " man erledigt hat,
Ich finde diese Dinger sehr efektiv...Black Hole ...hört sich ja recht dramatisch an
ich kenne die Dinger schon über 20 Jahre

----------


## chauat

Wir haben so ein Teil mal gehabt.
Es fängt sehr viel Mücken, aber es vertreibt sie halt nicht.
Damit gibt es immer noch genug die dich nerven. Ist was für in der Wohnung aber nicht für draußen, nach meiner Meinung.
Keine Ahnung wo meine Frau das Teil hingekramt hat! Denke mal das ist jetzt bei den Schwiegereltern, da wir im Haus keine Mücken haben.

----------


## isaanfan

Danke für die Antworten.
Ja, TW hat schon das richtige Bild eines dieser geräte gezeigt, brauch ich also nicht mehr fotografieren. Und die Beschreibung gleich mitgeliefert.
das Gerät von WW sieht zwar so ähnlich aus, meinte ich aber nicht. Das kenne ich und ist auch billiger.
Mücken vertreiben braucht so ein Ding bei mir nicht, es soll sie killen. Ich will es im Haus nutzen.
Also werde ich wohl mal zuschlagen beim nächsten Einkauf im Home Pro.

----------


## isaanfan

So, habe mir jetzt so ein Ding bei Home pro geholt. Das gleiche, wie von TW abgebildet.
Preis laut beiligender beschreibung: 3900 Baht
Normalpreis bei Home Pro: 2900 baht
Aktionspreis bei HP: 1900 baht :: 
Mal sehen, ob es hält, was es verspricht.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Die _electric mosquito killer_, wie von WW beschrieben, kenn ich auch schon laenger. 
Hatten son Teil auch in der Restaurantkueche Italien. Crik-crik haben die dazu gesagt und war mehr gegen die Fliegen.

Vor 22 Jahren kaufte ich mir einen grossen Mückenkiller in Korat.
Verwenden konnte man den aber im Haus nicht, weil man neben dem Geraet nicht reden oder geschweige denn schlafen konnte. 
Der machte son Laerm, dass er nach ein paar Tagen eingemottet wurde!  
Spaeter wurde noch ein kleineres Modell angeschafft, welches dann  leiser war...und alle waren zufrieden, weil es nimmer so krachte!  :Zunge rausstrecken: 

LG TW

----------


## schiene

@isaanfan 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Kauf?

----------


## isaanfan

> @isaanfan 
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Kauf?


Na ja. Also, er läuft recht leise, etwa wie ein PC mit sehr leisem Lüfter im Leerlauf. Die 4 Lampen scheinen nachts recht hell, auch wenn sie kein Tageslichtspektrum haben (zum Beachten beim Betrieb im Schlafzimmer).
Mücken werden auch gefangen. Ich betreibe ihn ja nur *im* Haus, und da räumt er schon einige weg, aber leider nicht alle. Die Mücken gehen nicht sofort tot, so daß man beim Öffnen aufpassen muß. daß keine wieder wegfliegen.
*Mein* Fazit: Mücken werden reduziert und das Arbeitsgeräusch ist vernachlässigbar. Aber selbst den o.g. *Aktionspreis* ist das Gerät nicht wert.  ::  Ist halt etwas für Technikfreaks.

----------


## schiene

Hab ich mir schon so ungefähr gedacht.
Wir haben an den Fenstern Moskitogitter und die Tür ist immer geschlossen.
Durchzug und Frischluft kommt ja auch durch die Moskitogitter/Fenster
So haben wir fast nie Moskitos im Haus.Ansonsten gibt's ja noch die alt bewährte Methode...

----------


## Siamfan

Ich hatte auch so ein Teil. Steht seit dem vorletzten Umzug im Regal und sollte immer noch funktionieren.

Meiner Ansicht nach hat Geraet zwar viele Muecken vernichtet, es hat aber auch richtig viele angelockt.

----------


## Siamfan

> "Black Hole"- Mückenkiller 
> Ich hab davon noch nie etwas gehört.
> Ich kenne Geräte welche einen *Ton/Frequenz absondern* welcher Mücken vertreibt.


Ich habe solche Teile!
Es gibt da viele Kritiker, die sagen, die taugen nichts.
Meine Frau sagt, sie verbrauchen viel Strom.  ::   ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich hatte mal so ein Teil mit Schluesselanhaenger und Solarflaeche.

Das war so gross wie eine flache Streichholzschachtel.

DAS war genial!

Tagsueber lag/hing das in der Sonne und ab Beginn der Moskito- Time hatte ich das an.

Aber die Biester kamen trotzdem.  :: 
Was ja normal ist, denn sie werden durch Licht, Geruch angezogen.

Was ich aber "Tausendfach" bei mir selbst beobachtet habe, sie haben sich hingesetzt und sind unverrichteter Dinge weiter geflogen.
*Sie haben nicht gestochen*
Ich hatte auch hinten, an den Beinen, .... wo ich es nicht sehen konnte, keine Stiche!
Irgendwie haben die wohl durch den Ton nicht die Ruhe, die sie zum Stechen und Saugen brauchen!?

Leider hat die Solarzelle irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben.

Deswegen werde ich meine Frau gleich darauf ansetzen, mir so was mit Batterien zu kaufen/ bestellen.
Beispiel:
https://www.groupon.de/deals/schlues...-gegen-muecken
Der kommt an meine Umhaengetasche und sowie es summt, wird er angeschaltet.
Werde berichten.

----------


## Siamfan

> Hab ich mir schon so ungefähr gedacht.
> Wir haben an den Fenstern Moskitogitter und die Tür ist immer geschlossen.
> Durchzug und Frischluft kommt ja auch durch die Moskitogitter/Fenster
> So haben wir fast nie Moskitos im Haus.Ansonsten gibt's ja noch die alt bewährte Methode...


Frueher hatte ich auch immer "Moskitosicheres Haus". Abgehaengte Decke und alle Tueren und Fenster mit Fliegengitter zu.

Hier hat meine Frau im ersten Raum ein Ladengeschaeft und da ist alles offen.

Die Viecher kommen also rein.

Ich habe jetzt, wie den kleinen Schluesselanhaenger (siehe unten) Mosquito Repeller (Ultrasound) fuer die Steckdose.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Dinger kosten hier in der Elektrohandlung 2-300TB.
Hoeren tut man da nichts. 
Juengere Menschen, wenn sie mit dem Ohr dicht dran gehen hoeren da wohl etwas.

Je nach Tonhoehe sind sie fuer Ameisen und Moskitos geeignet.
Manche kann man auch fuer Ratten umstellen.
Das ist aber dann ein Ton, den ich sogar noch hoere!

"Problem" ist, sie wirken nicht sehr weit. Etwa 20-30qm. 
Mir geht es vor allem um diese sehr kleinen Termiten. 
Ich habe da jetzt im Erdgeschoss in jedem Raum (inkl. Kueche) ein Geraet und oben nochmal in meinem Arbeitszimmer und in den Schlafzimmern.
Dort ist eigentlich Ruhe! Man kann auch etwas essbares liegenlassen.

Anders ist es in den beiden Badezimmern.
Da sind keine Steckdosen und durch die Waende wird das wohl abgehalten.

Moskitos hat es gelegentlich, aber wir werden nicht gestochen.

----------


## Siamfan

War gerade in einer guten Elektrohandlung.  Die tragbaren Teile haben die nicht. 
Habe noch einen für die Steckdose gekauft.  Kostet nur noch 150TB.
Den hänge ich oben an die Decke.

----------


## Siamfan

Angegeben sind 80-120 sqm
5-6W

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich hatte mal so ein Teil mit Schluesselanhaenger und Solarflaeche.
> 
> Das war so gross wie eine flache Streichholzschachtel.
> 
> DAS war genial!
> 
> Tagsueber lag/hing das in der Sonne und ab Beginn der Moskito- Time hatte ich das an.
> 
> Aber die Biester kamen trotzdem. 
> ...


Deswegen habe ich gerade zwei mit Batterie bestellt!  Stück für 79TB. Sollten in einer Woche da sein.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Aufpassen musst du bei den Dingern beim telefonieren. Bevor ich es noch nicht bemerkte, hatte ich im Garten immer Probleme beim telefonieren, also nicht ich, die anderen. Die beschwerten sich immer über die Störung beim Ton. Bis es mir einfiel und ich die Dinger mal ausmachte, da war Ruhe. Hab mich aber wochenlang gewundert warum die alle meckerten  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Aufpassen musst du bei den Dingern beim telefonieren. Bevor ich es noch nicht bemerkte, hatte ich im Garten immer Probleme beim telefonieren, also nicht ich, die anderen. Die beschwerten sich immer über die Störung beim Ton. Bis es mir einfiel und ich die Dinger mal ausmachte, da war Ruhe. Hab mich aber wochenlang gewundert warum die alle meckerten


 ::  Da kommt mir was!!  Eigentlich halbwegs logisch.
Muss ich mal austesten!
Wenn meine Frau mich ausserhalb anruft, ist sie kaum zu verstehen.

Das haengt aber auch damit zusammen, sie spricht immer schon, wenn ich noch gar nicht fertig bin!

----------


## Siamfan

> Deswegen habe ich gerade zwei mit Batterie bestellt!  Stück für 79TB. Sollten in einer Woche da sein.


Eben kam gerade eine Sendung von LAZADA. 



Aber Überraschung,  es wurde nur ein Repeller geliefert für 79TB und inklusive  Lieferaufschlag 124 Baht. 
Ich denke,  das zweite Teil kommt in wenigen Stunden,  nochmal mit 45 TB Aufschlag.

----------


## Siamfan

Diese Flasche habe ich fuer Notfaelle in der Tasche, und da bleibt sie auch, bis der "Piepser" sich bewaehrt hat.

Citronella schuetzt nicht so lange wie andere Hammer-Mittel, aber wenn nach einer Stunde die Viecher immer noch fliegen, kommt es nochmal auf die freien STellen.

----------


## Siamfan

Ja,  jetzt bin ich alt und es geht wohl auch nicht mehr weg.
 :: 
Ich habe gestern den Repeller angeschaltet,  aber nichts gehört. 
Ich habe ihn dann ganz dicht ans Ohr gehalten und immer noch nichts gehört. 
Dann habe ich die Kinder gefragt,  und die haben es auch von Weitem gehört. 
Jetzt will ich nur hoffen,  mich wollen nur junge Moskitos stechen!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil!

Da ist immer noch die erste Batterie drin.

----------


## Siamfan

Upps!!! 
Ich hatte vergessen das Gerät auszuschalten. 

Halb so schlimm,  Batterie ist trotz zwei Tage Dauerbetrieb,  immer noch nicht leer. 

*ABER* ich sitze hier im Cafe und denke, was ist den hier mit der Haus und Hofhündin los? 

Sonst will sie immer ihre Streicheleinheiten haben,  gibt 2-3mal Pfödchen damit ich weiter mache und legt sich dann vor meine Füsse. 
Und heute? Sie schleicht in 2-3 Metern Entfernung um mich rum, kratzt sich und geht wieder. 
Gestern auch! 
Auch meine Schäferhundebande hielt gestern Abstand. 
Auch unser eigener Hund war so komisch. 
 :: 
Die haben ein viel besseres Gehör,  als (alte) Menschen!! 
Nicht nur die Stechmücken sind davon genervt.

----------


## Siamfan

> Auch meine Schäferhundebande hielt gestern Abstand. 
> Auch unser eigener Hund war so komisch. 
> 
> Die haben ein viel besseres Gehör,  als (alte) Menschen!! 
> Nicht nur die Stechmücken sind davon genervt.


Auch Hunde hören diesen Ton und halten Abstand. 

Könnte das die Lösung für das Hundepeoblem in den Innenstädten sein? 
Ich denke schon! 

Es fab mal Versuche,  Jugendliche,  die noch ein besseres Gehör haben,  damit von bestimmten Objekten fernzuhalten. Weiß aber nicht was das rauskam. 

Wenn die Hunde nicht mehr pennen können,  werden sie sich schnell verziehen. 
Bleibt nur die Frage was mit den Haushunden ist oder beim gassi-gehen?

----------


## Siamfan

Das vergessen  wir malbesser ganz schnell:
http://fudder.de/akustischer-jugends...118618874.html
https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/artic...nk-machen.html

Wer Hunde und Jugendliche vertreibt,  vertreibt auch Babys. 
Das ist ja fast wie beim Rattenfänger!?

----------

